# When do you take chicks out of incubator?



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I know we're supposed to lock down until all hatched..but what if some take longer?
Also, with humidty up, how long for the chicks to dry.
Last time I hatched, I moved some to a brooder. I couldn't stand all the mess and broken shells.
I want to do it right...so please give me your tips.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Dazlin said:


> I know we're supposed to lock down until all hatched..but what if some take longer?
> Also, with humidty up, how long for the chicks to dry.
> Last time I hatched, I moved some to a brooder. I couldn't stand all the mess and broken shells.
> I want to do it right...so please give me your tips.


I have raised Many using the styrofoam incubators. I am sure everyone has their own way. ""I"" take the egg turner out on day 18 and lite the eggs (for the second time), removing any that are bad, then I do not open it till the latter part of day 22 UNLESS all the eggs have hatched. If some have not hatched, I do quickly remove the chicks/shells and close for another day or two, but I do not think I have ever had one to hatch after day 22--maybe once??


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

I always took then out as soon as they were dry and starting to fluff out as bit. Make sure that your brooder is at the same temperature as your 'bator.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

O.k. thanks! Tomorrow is lock down...wish me the best!!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I let them stay in there until almost dry - 1-2 hours. That's only how I do it.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I take out the early hatchers on the second day, take out the main hatch after the third day, and then the stragglers are left in until they are dry. So some might hatch on the 20th day, main ones are on the 21st, and then some go to the 22 or even 23. My Marans eggs always go a little late to 22 days. I don't see any real reason to leave them in any longer than a few hours until they are dried off. They get eating faster.

As long as you aren't absolutely flapping the incubator, you aren't going to hurt things too much by taking some out early.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Think I'm going to lock down early friday morning...hatch is late Sunday.
Candled last night, and everyone looks like developement is good. Let's hope they finish out nicely...I always think I might create little monsters


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

You are overthinking the process. 40 years and I don't "lock down". I continue on, just like a hen. I leave chicks in the incubator for 24-30 hours after they hatch, opening the incubator whenever I want. Works for me. It is not rocket science. I get a laugh reading the newbie comments. Remember them chicks can' read the rule book, and they do just fine.


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

...I went to check the temp on day 17 and had 5 sets of eyes peeping out at me. I hadn't taken the turner out or anything. I pulled them and then removed the turner. Come to find out When gathering eggs my daughter and her friend pulled some out from under a broody hen.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I guess the only risk is lowering humidity, if it's in a low humidity room, you could get shrink wrappers.


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes keep in mind that when you order chicks from the hatchery they are 2 sometimes 3 days old when they get to you and eat for the first time. Keeping them in the incubator for a couple of days waiting for the rest to hatch isn't that big of a deal unless they knock the other eggs around and scramble them before they get a chance to hatch.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

> unless they knock the other eggs around and scramble them before they get a chance to hatch.


Even if the hatched chicks hold a square dance in the incubator, the developed and hatching eggs are not going to be affected by being rolled around. They will hatch if they are destined to hatch.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

One of my chicks decided to play soccer and cracked two of my other eggs by knocking them against each other and one bled all over the incubator. I remove hatchers as soon as I notice them now


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

I've had them play soccer wth them too. Now I put the eggs in paper cartons at lock down.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Bonnie in Indianna...I often wonder about what you said...I've had many, many broody hens hatch out chicks sucessfully, getting off the nest for over an hour right through hatch day. I wonder if she knew to stop turning the eggs too :huh:
My only guess here is the incubator is not nature..so, I guess raising humidity, and not turning makes up for the difference..???


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

4 hatched so far...6 more to go. They have chips on them...so hopefully they'll make it out. Today is hatch day.
I took out the ones that hatched...they were already scrambling around.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your advice...I took the chicks out soon after hatch, and put them in a heated brooder. Some of you were right about them scrambling around, and smashing into the unhatched eggs.
Anyway, hatch is complete, with 100% success...everyone is perfect!!!
Really helps make up for the roo that got killed by predators...these are all his chicks!!


----------

